# netbeans <editor-fold>



## sign (12. Sep 2011)

Hallo, 
kann ich 
	
	
	
	





```
// <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">..... // </editor-fold>
```
irgendwie automatisch erstellen lassen sowie psvm mit tab private static void main ergibt. Oder gibt es einen anderen Trick, will das nicht immer schreiben müssen. 
Danke
lg


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Sep 2011)

sign hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> kann ich
> 
> 
> ...



Die von dir oben angesprochene Funktion heißt _Quelltextvorlagen_. Dorthin kommst du über das Menü Extras -> Optionen. Im Optionen-Dialog findest du den entsprechenden Tab, wenn du in der Toolbar auf _Editor_ klickst.
Dort kannst du dir dann eine Quelltextvorlage für deine gewünschte Zeile anlegen.

Mich interessiert jetzt aber noch, was sie bewirkt und warum du diese immer wieder benötigst.


----------



## Gast2 (13. Sep 2011)

Meine Netbeanserfahrungen sind zwar schon etwas her, aber soweit ich weiß kann man damit in Netbeans Codeabschnitte definieren die sich dann einklappen lassen, bzw. mit 
	
	
	
	





```
defaultstate="collapsed"
```
 direkt eingeklappt sind.
Der Code den Netbeans für seine GUIs erstellt ist z.b. in sowas eingepackt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Sep 2011)

Das ist mit schon klar. Wenn er NetBeans benutzt braucht er doch diese Steuerbefehle nicht einfügen, die werden doch von der IDE selbst eingefügt...


----------

